# Show me your G Shocks



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have never owned a G Shock for myself , I did come across one a while ago which tidied it up and gave it to my son . I fancy buying one for myself now as they seem to be a rough rigged all round watch and seeing as there are a ton of variations out there I thought it an idea for member here to show off their G Shocks to give me an an idea of what is available.

Thanks in advance . John


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's mine:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Igerswis said:


> G Shocks aren't that popular on this small forum so your not going to get a huge variety of what they offer.
> 
> Your better off looking on the G Shock website, narrowing down a few models and then researching them online or seeing them in person.
> 
> Is there anything in particular your after in terms of style or features? Analogue/digital? Rubber or metal?


 I am not a fan of their ani/digi combinations and am thinking rubber rather than metal. I will check out their website for ideas and probably go for a digi version. Thanks


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Whilst I recognise you just said you don't like the ani/digi combinations, here is mine - and I am a big fan of it, perfect travel watch and everyday alarm.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

5620 1ER , I put it on the bracelet and added bars.



Imho the combi bracelet is way better than the basic strap :thumbsup:

Not a fan of the ana dig , and prefer the old school rectangular case.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Only have one and don't wear it too much as it's BIG and if I'm honest not too easy to see the time on.










Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Rotundus said:


> 5620 1ER , I put it on the bracelet and added bars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like the look of this style especially the rectangular case.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Igerswis wow that is some collection , very impressive indeed. The 5600's look good


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Two of my favourites , the DW6600 and the GW5610 .


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> @Igerswis wow that is some collection , very impressive indeed. The 5600's look good


 They are, I've got one and love it, not too bulky either. Mine is on a fabric strap, and it is most comfortable.


----------



## Andy Jackson (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm seriously tempted with a g-shock for chrimbo

Just can't decide which one to go for

I will be keeping an this excellent thread


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Still don't have one ... fancy an older type ones MR 100 or 110 .. I think they are older models ?? :thumbsup:

https://imgur.com/VghQqfw">" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 1, 2019)

Nice enough.









Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> probably go for a digi version. Thanks


 Not a bad price on these at the moment.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/casio-gorillaz-g-shock/dp/B06WGQ367L/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?keywords=gshock+watches+men&qid=1574171689&sprefix=gshock&sr=8-4

Amazon is worth watching as their prices seem to fluctuate irregularly.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have narrowed it down to two , firstly the GW-M5610-1ER I like the rectangular case and the fact it is a solar









My next choice is is made on the basis of go large or go home , the GW-7900B-1ER I like this one as it is big and bold and as well as being a solar it also has the radio controlled time adjust ( this would be a first for me as I have never owned one before )


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

In contrast to @Igerswis who appears to have every G-Shock ever made ( :laughing2dw: ) I have just one in my collection, and it's this bright yellow beauty:



It was a pressie from Mrs P a few years ago, and I haven't worn it for a while (it's needed a new battery for ages, and I just haven't got round to sorting it). Plenty of wrist presence on this bad boy, and I really like it :thumbs_up:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Igerswis said:


> Frogman:
> 
> Rangeman:
> 
> ...


 Bloody hell Irfan, I know you like a good G-Shock but I never knew by how much! Are they all here with you?

I don't want to put temptation your way, but...….

https://www.paragondepartmentstore.com/store-promotion/ส่งท้ายปีในงาน-19th-bangkok-world-watch/


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

My latest G-Shock, a nice size, Solar/ R/Controlled.....Bob.


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

jsud2002 said:


> I have never owned a G Shock for myself , I did come across one a while ago which tidied it up and gave it to my son . I fancy buying one for myself now as they seem to be a rough rigged all round watch and seeing as there are a ton of variations out there I thought it an idea for member here to show off their G Shocks to give me an an idea of what is available.
> 
> Thanks in advance . John


 Do these count? Titanium Pro-Trek - all tough and stuff.

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="106.50"]https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-0/p200x200/58382123_131593094578603_7498425622167814144_o.jpg?_nc_cat=106&_nc_ohc=wf-sorTTVPIAQn8e93-VattQRO7r2qysl-7hjDTXIRWzKqdrzhcw2UlKg&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-1.fna&oh=dd4e83fff959b94f37128f0eb1d0d5e4&oe=5E5004E0[/IMG]

[IMG alt="IMG_20191118_172616709(1).thumb.jpg.14c1298fa578b13e906a394641db9f8d.jpg" data-ratio="107.33"]https://s3.eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/forumgallery/monthly_2019_11/IMG_20191118_172616709(1).thumb.jpg.14c1298fa578b13e906a394641db9f8d.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Marcin (Aug 30, 2019)

My GW3000M4AER.

*

*



The only g-shock I have at the moment. I had three but gave two to my sons who wear them all the time


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Igerswis said:


> That Pendulum place messaged me on Line yesterday; they have a blue Vacheron Constantin chrono in stock. 950,000 baht  Starting to wish I didn't buy so many G Shocks now!


 At Paragon? I'll be there on Friday or Monday. I'll have a look.

I was in KK the week before last!


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I do like G-Shock watches and have a couple in my collection.

It may, as Igerswiss suggests, be worth pursuing a special interest in G-Shock watches via a specialist Forum on the subject, although I would not call this Forum "small" by any means and I also believe that G-Shock watches are becoming more popular here on the Forum. It seems that the collectibility of G-Shocks has become more recognised, and I have always thought that Casio has been one of the more underrated brands as far as collecting (and wearing) is concerned. Members who are interesting in learning a bit about the history of the G-Shock might like to read my article entitled, "The Casio G-Shock: A Brief History," posted in my Topics section of the Forum on 31 January 2018.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

jsud2002 said:


> I have narrowed it down to two , firstly the GW-M5610-1ER I like the rectangular case and the fact it is a solar
> 
> My next choice is is made on the basis of go large or go home , the GW-7900B-1ER I like this one as it is big and bold and as well as being a solar it also has the radio controlled time adjust ( this would be a first for me as I have never owned one before )


 You may already realise this, but the wording of your post suggests not: The first of your options is also 'radio controlled', and would be my choice FWIW.

Mine are older, but there is definitely a square-g-shock-shaped hole in my collection...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

ziggy1024 said:


> You may already realise this, but the wording of your post suggests not: The first of your options is also 'radio controlled', and would be my choice FWIW.


 I thought the first one was only solar , thankyou for pointing out to me that it is also radio controlled. :thumbsup:


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

jsud2002 said:


> I thought the first one was only solar , thankyou for pointing out to me that it is also radio controlled. :thumbsup:


 'Multi Band 6' and the 'GW' bit are the giveaways... :thumbsup:

I have other 'non-radio' G-shocks, but I don't wear them. Once you get used to your real 'tool' watch always telling the correct time, you might find it hard to go back too!


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

I like the squares:

GW-GW-5000-1JF










GW-B5600BC-1ER










GLX-5600VH-1ER GLIDE


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

The search has been put on hold for the time being , It is my Birthday next month so my wife suggested I hold off until then.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

My two that get the most wear.

















The compass watch is the easiest watch to read, and the thermometer gets used a lot. (It has to come off the wrist for that).


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Easy to customise, too. There is a firm that supplies nearly every case and strap you could want.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Easy to customise, too. There is a firm that supplies nearly every case and strap you could want.


 Link please. 

I've ordered some "Bull bars" and strap adaptors.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

WRENCH said:


>


 I like the look of the compass watch , do you have the model number for it please


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> I like the look of the compass watch , do you have the model number for it please


 This one.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-Collection-Mens-Watch-SGW-100-1VEF/dp/B001CZXB80/ref=sr_1_2?crid=2MGDT3RWCTI0P&keywords=casio+compass+watch&qid=1574375161&sprefix=Casio+compa%2Caps%2C198&sr=8-2

Some of the TKmaxx shops had them for around £20 for a while. Sorry it's not a G Shock.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@WRENCH thanks for the link , it is certainly a possibility


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

In did not have a G Shock this time last year, now I have ten, mostly different colours, 6 analogue 4 digital. Some gifts, some opportunist purchases off the Tkmaxx bargain shelf. Clean up well with a baby wipe.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Zombie hunter is my only g shock left. I will be buying more soon.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

jaslfc5 said:


> Zombie hunter is my only g shock left. I will be buying more soon.


 with a zombie hunter i think you have made it mate. :jawdrop1:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

got rid of these.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a few, ideal all rounders

@Igerswis

Do you have any BAPE G-Shocks ??

I bought one a few years ago but after I got it I'm wasn't convinced that is genuine. I'll try and dig it out and post a pic. I know it's difficult to tell from a photo but as you seem a bit clues up on them I'd appreciate if you could let me know what you think.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Igerswis said:


> I have the Stussy BAPE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's much older than those, I bought it years ago. I need to have a look for it. It will be in a box somewhere.

It's the same as this one


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Link please.
> 
> I've ordered some "Bull bars" and strap adaptors.


 Here you go...

https://www.tiktox.com/casio-bands-bezels-and-spares/g-shock-straps.html

This is where I got the genuine strap and bezel for my Rangeman at a lot less than available on ebay.

From this...










...to this...


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

DW-5600BB-1ER


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

jsud2002 said:


> The search has been put on hold for the time being , It is my Birthday next month so my wife suggested I hold off until then.


 Ignore my previous post .....I just bought myself a GShock  , solar and multiband . All will be revealed later after I have been to collect it . :clap:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Igerswis said:


> I've seen that model online but it's quite rare. Best find it and take some photos; could be worth more than you think


 Needs a battery but hardly surprising given I bought it years ago. The outer box is a bit battered but everything is there.



I'm not really sure why I thought it was a bit iffy, it was my first GShock and bought on ebay in hindsight I possibly expected it to be better but having bought a few since it is the same sort of feel.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Here it is , I bought a GW-M5610-ER the watch appeared for sale on the marketplace on Facebook so a quick 20 minute drive later and a deal was done .









First impressions are very comfy and the auto light from tilting the watch is a good feature. I am sure this will just be first of many Gshocks for me now :laugh:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I have been looking at Gshock again and this came to my attention the Ga-2100-1AER









I have seen a few ani/digi combinations by gshock but their choice of hands have been a bit naff , I like these hands , the watch itself seems a little stealth. £99.99 but currently out of stock

I may be tempted

https://g-shock.co.uk/ga-2100-1a1er


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

jsud2002 said:


> I have been looking at Gshock again and this came to my attention the Ga-2100-1AER
> 
> View attachment 20912
> 
> ...


 they do other tough watches- I was going pretty quick when I came off my skateboard wearing this (Titanium pro-trek):

[IMG alt="No photo description available." data-ratio="103.34"]https://scontent.flhr4-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/s960x960/58033160_131588164579096_4729574684494921728_o.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_ohc=8-Jqg_tt2JgAX-4bMA1&_nc_ht=scontent.flhr4-1.fna&_nc_tp=7&oh=6b27f3125cc316405118e4499770adc9&oe=5EFD6FEA[/IMG]

I did have to recalibrate the compass, but there is a video on youtube. Auto illumination is cool I agree.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Just added my 3rd Gshock to my collection , a GA-150









Photo is from Ebay I will post more once it arrives :clap:


----------



## Pittsy (Dec 19, 2019)

My DW5600 on a James Bond Nato for a change, excellent work watch on a very hairy arm :thumbs_up:


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

My only one.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Arrived this morning , very happy with it I really like the darkness of it all


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

BobJ said:


> My only one.


 Thats awesome! what model is that?


----------



## BobJ (Jul 2, 2017)

horologicallyChallenged said:


> Thats awesome! what model is that?





Thanks

GST-W310D-1AER :thumbsup:


----------



## horologicallyChallenged (Jun 24, 2019)

I just hopped on the hype train and got a 1 way to the blacked out GA-2100



__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKwdbD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKwdbD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKwdbD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKwdbD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU

I must say i'm pleasantly surprised by how well it wears as i only have a 6.6" wrist.



__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKwdbD


__
https://flic.kr/p/2iKyRcU

Its extremely light and despite what a lot of other people have said i find it surprisingly easy to read.


----------



## electorn (Aug 12, 2015)

This was taken at Christmas.

Whilst lunch was being cooked I was kicked out of the house, so I decided to do something useful. I took the G's out for a walk to get some sun!


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

My Gulfmaster.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/813556


----------



## Hayballs (Oct 19, 2018)

Hayballs said:


> You know all what I'm wearing..... :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HaydnR (Jul 7, 2020)

[IMG alt="Image preview" data-ratio="133.33"]https://attachment.outlook.live.net/owa/MSA%3Ahaydnrex%40hotmail.co.uk/service.svc/s/GetAttachmentThumbnail?id=AQMkADAwATY0MDABLThlYzctYmU5NS0wMAItMDAKAEYAAAN4gAQXpMwtT70BE3KYlMCYBwAFZLEZmcPKTaa%2FZVYAZ15PAAACAQwAAAAFZLEZmcPKTaa%2FZVYAZ15PAAO%2Fgr3WAAAAARIAEACygB%2FU6zhfSKLQho95lmex&thumbnailType=2&owa=outlook.live.com&scriptVer=2020062804.09&isc=1&X-OWA-CANARY=3mBBIAJyRUepJtDGlJ4NgjB9vxnzI9gYRLidljFeY18FihW8Br-aYHoQXqyEeznAhajYPpUWyrU.&token=eyJhbGciOiJSUzI1NiIsImtpZCI6IjU2MzU4ODUyMzRCOTI1MkRERTAwNTc2NkQ5RDlGMjc2NTY1RjYzRTIiLCJ4NXQiOiJWaldJVWpTNUpTM2VBRmRtMmRueWRsWmZZLUkiLCJ0eXAiOiJKV1QifQ.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.JRalVAncc7WEbBQiCO9Olo7jOL8MC06i4QacLqTDs7z-djzf4j2lRyzqKJx7IfZJ-uKzii5LfAWdXmDki4Y_FuGPiWHLvTJ7FVMxiDJwc66YCGy4L0qitRS-0n1ukElSePjjoJLBmi2YU8O4ScxuUV6zDjcMnNJu_YHaIRXAmEv0yS6KD2tgPLorP9zu-ErxJoiGkYxMqcNNB0ZX3uN-dMTa63DFRd9l66jS9hYylwetYPUvBTMeB_oyCUHTCHeLkpwmrvm1oIN3lfT_ZsXXfzYXeel2q-nvGsqKOKpVzYuFVKygsk35_3eVAYd0O8-449NRFhnfwCVnDAOwi4icwQ&animation=true[/IMG]

This is my G-7710 which I bought 10 years ago upon joining the military, it's still on the original battery however last year the back light started to get dull but its still very easy to read and all of the functions still work properly!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2020)

I LOVE G-shock, I can break, damage, smash, crack anything, had 2 both mudmasters, nothing not a mark whatever I do, solar powered, currently have the triple black mudmaster, the only issue I've found and it's a big one, is I'm looking for a smarter watch everything looks tiny on the wrist. When looking just go on the bay and search.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2020)

jsud2002 said:


> I have never owned a G Shock for myself , I did come across one a while ago which tidied it up and gave it to my son . I fancy buying one for myself now as they seem to be a rough rigged all round watch and seeing as there are a ton of variations out there I thought it an idea for member here to show off their G Shocks to give me an an idea of what is available.
> 
> Thanks in advance . John


 It's American but gives a starting over view

https://www.gearpatrol.com/watches/a590001/complete-buying-guide-g-shock-watches/


----------



## fallingtitan (Jul 26, 2020)

new user so i cannot!


----------

